# HDMI cables included or not?



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm scheduled for installation of Hopper +3 on this Friday.
Are HDMI cables included with the devices?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## elgordo123 (Mar 27, 2012)

Just had them installed today - Yes, HDMI is included (or composite for older/SD sets)


----------



## Rsmith7226 (Mar 28, 2012)

That's good that they include Hdmi cables. I hate it when you buy bluray players etc and they only give you component cables!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Rsmith7226 said:


> That's good that they include Hdmi cables. I hate it when you buy bluray players etc and they only give you component cables!


Probably Dish forced its own hands here because the Joeys only have HDMI and composite video output (no component)... so they would have to bring HDMI for the Joeys, and it would look bad if they didn't also bring HDMI for the Hopper.

This actually reminds me... I wonder about the HDTVs people have had issues with being incompatible with HDCP on their ViP receivers lately... and Dish has been telling them to connect with component. Has Dish addressed that with the Joeys OR will this be an unresolvable problem for those customers?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> This actually reminds me... I wonder about the HDTVs people have had issues with being incompatible with HDCP on their ViP receivers lately... and Dish has been telling them to connect with component. Has Dish addressed that with the Joeys OR will this be an unresolvable problem for those customers?


Hey, I have a friend who had that problem. I wonder if he still does.
This would be a great reason to allow 'mixed' setups, Hopper/Joey and VIP in same house.


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

Rsmith7226 said:


> That's good that they include Hdmi cables. I hate it when you buy bluray players etc and they only give you component cables!


That's mostly because retail stores want it that way to be able to sell you a 5x-10x overpriced cable.

Dish has no incentive to do the same. It's very much in their best interest to provide a cable. If we can buy them at places like Monoprice or BlueJeansCable for $4/$5US then they'll simply be adding a $1/$2 item to an already high cost (multi-hundreds of $) package.


----------



## gregleg (Jan 4, 2004)

Exactly. HDMI cables really aren't that expensive, it's just a bit of noise in the cost of the receiver as far as Dish is concerned.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

gregleg said:


> Exactly. HDMI cables really aren't that expensive, it's just a bit of noise in the cost of the receiver as far as Dish is concerned.


 I remember when "Monster" was getting a 100 bucks for a 6 footer.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

356B said:


> I remember when "Monster" was getting a 100 bucks for a 6 footer.


I feel sorry for anyone who paid $100 for a $10 cable.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

James Long said:


> I feel sorry for anyone who paid $100 for a $10 cable.


MY first HD setup was with the vip622. HDMI cables were not supplied by Dish. The reason was... according to Dish, nothing was good enough yet.....
Monster Cable at one time was about it, the net was new to many, most shoppers I knew were either leery or lame, credit card scams and such, or so they thought. 
I think I paid 25 bucks for my first one bought on the net for the 622, which I still have, the cable not the 622; I think that was the fall of 2006. A lot has happened very quickly.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

James Long said:


> I feel sorry for anyone who paid $100 for a $10 cable.


I feel bad for anyone who pays $10 for a $1 cable.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

356B said:


> I remember when "Monster" was getting a 100 bucks for a 6 footer.


I have always thought that "Monster" cables were highly overpriced. :bad_nono:


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> This actually reminds me... I wonder about the HDTVs people have had issues with being incompatible with HDCP on their ViP receivers lately... and Dish has been telling them to connect with component. Has Dish addressed that with the Joeys OR will this be an unresolvable problem for those customers?


I would like to hear more about this. I have an older Samsung DLP set without HDMI. I have been connecting my 622 to a Monoprice HDMI switch box, and from there to my TV with a HDMI --> DVI cable. The 622 sends video no problem, but does not send audio, (my switch box extracts digital audio to send to an AVR), so I have to use the toslink output. I recently acquired a Denon AVR 3311 receiver and the TV will not recognize the HDMI signal from it, so I am still using the switch box for now. If there are problems with the Hopper signal being recognized I may have to hold off on an upgrade until I get a new TV. Unless I can put the joey on it, and the Hopper on another TV that has HDMI...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

4HiMarks said:


> I would like to hear more about this. I have an older Samsung DLP set without HDMI. I have been connecting my 622 to a Monoprice HDMI switch box, and from there to my TV with a HDMI -->* DVI cable.* The 622 sends video no problem,* but does not send audio*, (my switch box extracts digital audio to send to an AVR), so I have to use the toslink output. I recently acquired a Denon AVR 3311 receiver and the TV will not recognize the HDMI signal from it, so I am still using the switch box for now. If there are problems with the Hopper signal being recognized I may have to hold off on an upgrade until I get a new TV. Unless I can put the joey on it, and the Hopper on another TV that has HDMI...


DVI cannot carry audio.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

P Smith said:


> DVI cannot carry audio.


I know that.

Perhaps I didn't make myself clear. My question is this:

Has anyone with an older TV with out HDMI had any trouble getting it to recognize the VIDEO signal from a hopper, using something like a HDMI --> DVI cable?

(The audio issue is a completely separate problem. As I stated, my switchbox extracts the audio from an HDMI signal and sends it over optical or coax to an AV receiver. This works fine for my Bluray play, DVD, and FiOS DVR. It doesn't on my 622. But again, that is a separate issue.)


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Bump. I still don't know the answer to this.



4HiMarks said:


> Perhaps I didn't make myself clear. My question is this:
> 
> Has anyone with an older TV with out HDMI had any trouble getting it to recognize the VIDEO signal from a hopper, using something like a HDMI --> DVI cable?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nope. 
Been a while when old monitor [Dell] didn't support HDCP.


----------



## PDSchweitzer (Apr 17, 2012)

My Hopper & Joeys included HDMI cables.


----------

